# Cheeky In house Valeters ! Scratch removal my A**



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Guys.:wave:

Its been too long since a post of mine.

I had detailed my dads black 05 Nissan Primera several months ago and he has looked after it very well since. :buffer::thumb:

He was out test driving a new car, when he came out to get into his own car he found a salesman and 2 in house Valeters, cloths and compound in hand franticly Rubbing at his off side passenger rear door !!

After many questions... an old man, after his own test drive, leaving the car park in his own car, side swiped against my old man's !! to my Dad's discust as you could imagine.
And to make matters worse, the in house Valeters were trying to Cover it up before he got back :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho!!!! i know their not to blame and were probably only doing what they were told by manager ect but Cheeky Bast**eds !! Sould have at least asked first.

So After i had a look, it was mostly Clear coat damage, and the lumps of clear the Valeters took off with the compound  loads of hologrammimg rids, scuffs ect..










So on with the correction, sorry no PTG Reading pics, it was averaging 120um, and i had to take her back to about 112-106 in some areas where it was worse.

The car was to be washed after, so as the Day Light was against me. just for the door to be corrected, some degreaser, tardis, Clay with some DODO bord slippy,
I tested some Megs 205 on a Green Hexlogic, but no budge at all after 2 passes. i then remembered the paint on this was like a rock the last time i Detailed it.

So the polish of choice was 3M fast cut plus on an orange Hexlogic.

Before









Here's a 50/50










And after several passes she was restored 
There was a 90% correction done. no visible marks from 1 foot away. I didnt want to rist taking anymore off the clear as i knew the car will be done again.










Refined with Menz FF on a black Hexlogic










And finished :thumb:










LSP was AG EGP,I usually put a heavy wax on for him but as the car will be parked up and ill be giving the car the once over and a good layer of protection next week, that'l do. He wanted to give it a wash after, so as you do, i left him to it haha 

Dads are funny, i had only 2 passes and about 40% correction and he was all "thats great, no need to do more" but dose that ever stop us OCD sufferers :lol:

Thanks for Reading.

Padraic


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Brilliant correction there.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Needless to say he won't be buying a new car from that dealer? Hehe. Good correction mate :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nive work, would have had words with the manager tho bout the attempted cover up


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great job! Hope the garage are giving him some kind of recompense?


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

dazzyb said:


> nive work, would have had words with the manager tho bout the attempted cover up


Cheers mate.

Yea he did have words alright. Luckily for him he had me to look after him. otherwise left with that brutal attempt !! and if it want further they probably would have sprayed the door at a massive cost to themselves !!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

cotter said:


> Great job! Hope the garage are giving him some kind of recompense?


His dad will probably get a used chamois thrown in if he buys a car from them.

I'd be putting a bill in for the damage caused.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great rescue fella :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

cotter said:


> Great job! Hope the garage are giving him some kind of recompense?


Thanks mate.

No nothing at all actually, becase it wasnt one of this cars ! it was the old mans so they wouldnt take any responsibility. which is fair enough. but no need to go trying to cover up before he got back !!!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> His dad will probably get a used chamois thrown in if he buys a car from them.
> 
> I'd be putting a bill in for the damage caused.


He's not one for making a fuss tho, Plus it was the driver at fault !!

Some cheek tho trying to cover up haha


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nicely done. I would recoup the money for time and product from the garage. But sometimes it's more hassel than it's worth.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

cant believe the cheek of the manager to try and get it covered up before your return!!!!


hope you took the manager to one side and had a small word in his ear!!!



great recovery though... top job!!!!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr Gurn said:


> cant believe the cheek of the manager to try and get it covered up before your return!!!!
> hope you took the manager to one side and had a small word in his ear!!!
> great recovery though... top job!!!!


I wasnt there at the time myself, luckily for them, i would have blown a gasket !!!!

tanks for all the positive comments :thumb:

Appreciate it.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

You would have thought they would take the guys details down, reg etc. As it's basically a hit and run on their premises. What the current going rate for hit and run 6 points and a fine?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice work


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i had an experience once - and i wasnt going to let the person in question get away with it, a dog walker walking his rotty home with no lead - i was in the car, pulled up outside a friends house and the over excited dog jumped up and clawed the clearcoat of my car door. 

so i got a quote to respray, presented it, he wrote me a cheque and i took the money, i polished it all out by had (before machines came out for joe public) sure it may have seemed a little dishonest but it taught the dog walker a lesson - it was always on a lead fom that moment. 

and for the time it took me to get the damage out by hand i had the money  as im dam sure the bodyshop would have polished it out and not resprayed.

if i was in the situation from having my car damaged by a dealer - id do exactly the same again and then crack on polishing after having the money from them - just because they tried to hide it. if it did need paint the money was there.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats Very true "WHO45"

You were dead right getting that job done. could have been alot worse, and you have probably saved somone from being savged by that free running dog at some stage too. 

Thanks


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Matt B said:


> You would have thought they would take the guys details down, reg etc. As it's basically a hit and run on their premises. What the current going rate for hit and run 6 points and a fine?


Yea something like that. its hefty enought over here too.
Yea my dad was saying that alright, he should have gone though the mans insurance even, if he got hold of him and got the cost of a respray, sorted me out (not that i would charge my own dad anyway) and kept the few quid for the hassle !


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

padraicGil said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> No nothing at all actually, becase it wasnt one of this cars ! it was the old mans so they wouldnt take any responsibility. which is fair enough. but no need to go trying to cover up before he got back !!!


As you say why cover it up if it wasn't their fault. I would have said it was them who had caused the damage in the first place because they were the ones who I had seen rubbing (inflicting) damage to the car.
Nobody else was around. I would have pushed this as far as I could of.

Nobody wants hassle but why should your dad be potentially out of pocket.


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice work on the scratches there fella. I would have done my conkers if I'd got back and they were trying to cover it up. 
I've had a few dealings with dealerships over the years, even worked for FIAT for a while and I can say, from my experience, that I have never met such a bunch of lying, cheating generally dishonest people in all my life. I rate them worse than estate agents!!

I would never ever deal with a dealership again UNLESS I was getting something for free. I remember once, when I was working for FIAT, I had this old guy come in looking to downsize his current car. He'd owned his current car for a few years and was looking to see what price he could get on a trade in. Now, trust me when I tell you, this car was absolutely mint. Low miles, gleaming black paint, spotless engine bay-it wouldn't have looked out of place here. It was a Honda something-executive spec so all the toys as well. Anyway, the guy was a realist and knew that he wouldn't get top whack for it but wanted a fair price so he could trade in. 
I remember that book price on a usual mileage/condition model for the time was just shy of 3 grand. The dealer principle told me to offer him £500. I said to the principle, in good conscience that I couldn't offer him that as it would just be insulting. I was instructed to go and offer the price or I could look for a new job. It was my job to get the old guy to sign on the dotted line. I offered him a third option which, if I remember rightly involved my contract, putting it in a star-shaped box and his fat, spotty a*#e.

Honestly, whenever any of my friends tell me they've bought a new car and then about the things the dealership told them-the 'good' service they've had-I cringe.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Matt B said:


> You would have thought they would take the guys details down, reg etc. As it's basically a hit and run on their premises. *What the current going rate for hit and run 6 points and a fine?*


never gonna happen


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent work:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great recovery but you only have the dealers word old man did the damage, the old timers get blamed for everything.
In turn they should not have been touching the car that in itself implies they are acknowledging blame.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

james_death said:


> Great recovery but you only have the dealers word old man did the damage, the old timers get blamed for everything.
> In turn they should not have been touching the car that in itself implies they are acknowledging blame.


Great job but this is also what I was thinking. Dead easy to blame someone who wasn't there, or who never did it! Ask for the blokes details so that you can repair the damage to his car !!! Or charge HIM for the repair.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

The only reason the dealer attempted to cover this up, was they were trying to sell your Dad a new motor...smooth the way for them. Dealers.....Stealers!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Happens plenty at main dealers due to the amount of vehicles being moved around. It can be a multitude of folk caused the damage from a salesman to a customer, chance you take when putting your car into custody with anyone on that scale. Times ive seen damage caused and a smart repairer has been to hand so they give the damaged area a quick once over and the client typically thinks all is fine. On there part, at least they have tried to rectidy the fault but they should of held there hands up and dealt with it correctly in the first place. The valeter was more than likely doing what was asked of him. I take it you just prepped the area you worked on at the time? 
Nice corection on the area btw.:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Let's get this right, the dealership have absolutely no responsibility to do anything in this situation. So by attempting to polish out the damage they were at least trying to do something about it. You also have no proof that it was a 'cover up', how do you know they weren't going to say something like "I'm sorry sir, but a customer hit your car earlier, don't worry though we have already taken care of it for you"?


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

super stuff there u should return with the car and show them how its really done...


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

agree about that you should go and show them how its done :buffer:


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

dominic84 said:


> Let's get this right, the dealership have absolutely no responsibility to do anything in this situation. So by attempting to polish out the damage they were at least trying to do something about it. You also have no proof that it was a 'cover up', how do you know they weren't going to say something like "I'm sorry sir, but a customer hit your car earlier, don't worry though we have already taken care of it for you"?


I would think if they were going to say anything, they would have waited for the guy to get back before attempting any sort of repair.
As soon as they touched the car, they became responsible. If it was an accident that had nothing to do with them they're under no obligation to do anything. 
Trying to sort it out before the guy got back smells very much like an attempted cover up to me.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

It's hard enough getting a set of car mats from a dealer never mind them spending time, ultimately money, on a repair that wasn't even their fault!!!!!
@Dominic84... you've really got to understand my thinking in this. I mean how would it look if you were in an Asda car park and started buffing some scratches off a strangers motor and tried to explain someone else done it on their way out? ;-)


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

horned yo said:


> nice work


Cheers Mate :thumb:



stu1027 said:


> Nice work on the scratches there fella. I would have done my conkers if I'd got back and they were trying to cover it up.
> I've had a few dealings with dealerships over the years, even worked for FIAT for a while and I can say, from my experience, that I have never met such a bunch of lying, cheating generally dishonest people in all my life. I rate them worse than estate agents!!
> 
> I would never ever deal with a dealership again UNLESS I was getting something for free. I remember once, when I was working for FIAT, I had this old guy come in looking to downsize his current car. He'd owned his current car for a few years and was looking to see what price he could get on a trade in. Now, trust me when I tell you, this car was absolutely mint. Low miles, gleaming black paint, spotless engine bay-it wouldn't have looked out of place here. It was a Honda something-executive spec so all the toys as well. Anyway, the guy was a realist and knew that he wouldn't get top whack for it but wanted a fair price so he could trade in.
> ...


I completly agree. i actually bought my new car Car (now 3 years old!!!!) over the phone so i didnt have to deal with them haha, knew what i wanted so let them outbid one another haha.

Thanks mate.



Nuzzy-B said:


> Excellent work:thumb:


Thanks a million 



james_death said:


> Great recovery but you only have the dealers word old man did the damage, the old timers get blamed for everything.
> In turn they should not have been touching the car that in itself implies they are acknowledging blame.


Yea thats true. but my dad said he was a very dodgy driver when he saw him driving into the car park before he went for a tester. and was way too close to my old man's car for comfort. hence the results !! But luckily rectified.

Nice one :thumb:



chisai said:


> Great job but this is also what I was thinking. Dead easy to blame someone who wasn't there, or who never did it! Ask for the blokes details so that you can repair the damage to his car !!! Or charge HIM for the repair.


Haha, Yea its easy to point fingers. but car is sorted so not to worry. In an ideal world i would've been there to fix the job on site, and get loads of work from the dealers :lol:

Thanks



-Mat- said:


> nice work


Thanks bud 



dreamtheater said:


> The only reason the dealer attempted to cover this up, was they were trying to sell your Dad a new motor...smooth the way for them. Dealers.....Stealers!!!


Most to the point Quote yet :thumb:
They just wanted to seem as helpfull as possible. But doing more damage at the same time 
My old man is fairly knoweleged to Detailling now because of me :wave: and standing over my shoulder anytime im doing any work to the cars at all. so he knew it could more than likely be corrected 



Beau Technique said:


> Happens plenty at main dealers due to the amount of vehicles being moved around. It can be a multitude of folk caused the damage from a salesman to a customer, chance you take when putting your car into custody with anyone on that scale. Times ive seen damage caused and a smart repairer has been to hand so they give the damaged area a quick once over and the client typically thinks all is fine. On there part, at least they have tried to rectidy the fault but they should of held there hands up and dealt with it correctly in the first place. The valeter was more than likely doing what was asked of him. I take it you just prepped the area you worked on at the time?
> Nice corection on the area btw.:thumb:


Thanks for the positive feedback :driver:

Yea ive seen it myself, quick fixes left right and centre ! 
Yea just to clarify as you said: 
"the valeter was just doing what he was told" 
Not blaming him at all for the initial damage at all, welll.... apart from the abrasive scoring, rids, and massive ammounts of hologramming !! 
But also to Valeters defence(in a way) most are not taught how to repair damage like that, nor would they have the gear,experiance or knowlege.

To clarify, i said "MOST" not all 

Thats why were here :car:

:thumb:



dominic84 said:


> Let's get this right, the dealership have absolutely no responsibility to do anything in this situation. So by attempting to polish out the damage they were at least trying to do something about it. You also have no proof that it was a 'cover up', how do you know they weren't going to say something like "I'm sorry sir, but a customer hit your car earlier, don't worry though we have already taken care of it for you"?


Nah, it was more like, oh ****, he caught us, maybe he wont buy the car from here now because his car got damaged here :wall:



fizzle86 said:


> super stuff there u should return with the car and show them how its really done...


Im tempted :car:

Cheers



FINCarbin said:


> agree about that you should go and show them how its done :buffer:


:lol: tempted



stu1027 said:


> I would think if they were going to say anything, they would have waited for the guy to get back before attempting any sort of repair.
> As soon as they touched the car, they became responsible. If it was an accident that had nothing to do with them they're under no obligation to do anything.
> Trying to sort it out before the guy got back smells very much like an attempted cover up to me.


Nah it was the old guy, my dad saw his hourendous driving and parking skills on the way in. if that was me, and ive done it before, i would have mooved my car asap, but my dads old school. (that's rude) hahaha



chisai said:


> It's hard enough getting a set of car mats from a dealer never mind them spending time, ultimately money, on a repair that wasn't even their fault!!!!!
> @Dominic84... you've really got to understand my thinking in this. I mean how would it look if you were in an Asda car park and started buffing some scratches off a strangers motor and tried to explain someone else done it on their way out? ;-)


Yea thats very true ! Hence why it was left as it was. only thing they removed, sorry, could remove was the paint transfer on the door !

Thats Very true about the Asda car park statement. but the car was parked in the Customer parking area. the test cars are seperate. must have seen it happen and tried to rectify the issue !
They really should have asked first tho. 
Ultimately thats the final issue.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the Positive feedback Lads. 

Appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Happens plenty at main dealers due to the amount of vehicles being moved around. It can be a multitude of folk caused the damage from a salesman to a customer, chance you take when putting your car into custody with anyone on that scale. Times ive seen damage caused and a smart repairer has been to hand so they give the damaged area a quick once over and the client typically thinks all is fine. On there part, at least they have tried to rectidy the fault but they should of held there hands up and dealt with it correctly in the first place. The valeter was more than likely doing what was asked of him. I take it you just prepped the area you worked on at the time?
> Nice corection on the area btw.:thumb:


I forgot to add to my earlier reply to your post,

Yes i just prepped the area to be repaired, Back passenger door. I Took all steps necessary as i would if i was to do a full correction, minus snow foam ! As you could see from the pics the front door was filthy ! but i only had about 30 min before it was dark :doublesho: 
So the car was washed after, my Dad wanted just to wash one half on the car with the polish splatter on it :wall: but i convinced him otherwise :detailer:
as he said, I only washed it 3 days ago :lol:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> Brilliant correction there.


x2 I totally agree!


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

great work m8


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic job! :thumb:


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

nice correction there, cant wait to get my DA


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

samwyard said:


> nice correction there, cant wait to get my DA


Thats the beginning now mate :lol:



MatrixGuy said:


> Fantastic job! :thumb:





550_VRS said:


> great work m8





Brooklands said:


> x2 I totally agree!


Thanks a million Lads.

Appreciate the positive feed back :thumb:


----------

